# Removing those pesky waterspots



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ever since i got my windows tinted the waterspots on my windows have been driving me crazy. i've tried foaming glass cleaner, rubbing alcohol, bleach, paint thinner, royal purple, rubbing compound and nothing worked. went to carquest and got this stuff call Nu Glass made by duragloss and it worked perfectly. you have to rub hard as hell putting it on and taking it off but it works. tomorrow or saturday im breaking out the buffer and clear windows here i come. i dont know if anyone else has this problem or not..just thought id share,


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive had the waterspots on the cars finish, i hate that so much! i wonder if what u bought also works on the body


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its worth a shot...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Good Info thanks I'll be trying this myself.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, when i wash my car, i have to hurry and dry the windows or else spots would appear, i guess i can try that stuff and not worry about the windows from now on, thanks b!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Are you talking about the waterspots on the inside of the windows or the outside.

I had the waterspots on my window for 2 - 3 months after I got my windows tinted. I just used some glass cleaner and a cloth and it came right off.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Are you talking about the waterspots on the inside of the windows or the outside.
> 
> I had the waterspots on my window for 2 - 3 months after I got my windows tinted. I just used some glass cleaner and a cloth and it came right off. *


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i use ammonia to get those waterspots outta the glass


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....isnt ammonia really, really bad for window tint?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yes ammonia supposedly makes the tint peel away from the windows. the waterspots i was talking about are the kind you get from having your car parked and the rain drying or after you wash it just letting it sit. that happening for 8 years has made it where they dont wash off, but this stuff gets rid of it.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

for 8 years.. what is it sitting without being washed for 8 years?!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

no it gets a bath once a week since i got it almost 4 years ago. but i dont go out and dry it off after it rains and most of the time i dont drive it around the block to dry it after i wash it.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i know it sounds odd, but i used nu-finish. that stuff works great on glass. i use it on my MX helmet, my goggles, my entertainment center glass doors, my car windows, my car(duh), and countless other things, itll shine up about anything. try it out, i cant hurt.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

where can i get this product??at any car place like pepboys or autozone??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it might be sold at other places, but the only place i've ever seen it at is Carquest Auto Parts


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

wal-mart is the only place ive seen it. but ive never really looked for it anywhere else. Its in an orange bottle with black lettering and a white cap on it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oooh he was talking about nu-finish. thought it was the nu glass thats why i answered carquest.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, i know its strange but its worked for me countless times


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> yes ammonia supposedly makes the tint peel away from the windows


 It *WILL* strip your tint on your windows...
I removed my old bubbly window tint from my rear window and all 4-doors using Ammonia and a trash bag... 
you sprey it on.. and say bye bye to your window tint and adhesive


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

LethalAudio said:


> *... try it out, i cant hurt. *


yes we know 

that's cool. im getting some


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

What always works well for me is using a clay bar on the windows and the body. And afterwards, add in a layer of wax to the glass and those spots won't come back as frequent, if at all.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i tried clay bar on the water spots and it didnt work. this is the only stuff thats worked for me so far


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

O.O i never noticed how bad those spots were (not to mention the previous owners failed attempt at Rain-x). i did half of the windsheild, and left the rest.........YOU WILL ALL GO OUT AND BUY THIS NOW


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if you cant find it and want to try it i can buy it for ya'll and ship it to you. if anyone is wanting to do that but worried about getting screwed check my feedback on ebay or in the buying&selling experiences section of this site.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh yea, I forgot, I put some NuFinish on my shaving mirror in the shower a few months ago and I have yet to see any waterspots. I think that says alot. It got them out and kept them out.


----------

